# Most used space marine chapter?



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I was just wondering what is the most used space marine chapter.I play Space wolves and my friend plays dark angels but i know lots of people who play blood angels,Black templers and ultramarines.you guys input would be great. Thanks:good:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm....common knowledge would say ultras; i guess a case could be made for dark angels or the templars as their codices/model range rework are relatively recent....


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

it's funny how i've never seen a ultra marine army in real life only in pictures the most common one for me would be blood angels


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

honestly i think the most played now is dark angels...ive seen so many dark angel armies its made me cry; i thought i was being original when i started them way back in 2004...lol


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ultrasmurfs, definitely. like everyone has an Ultrasmurf model somewhere.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's probably true that there aren't as many Ultras armies as people think. I play them, but I can't think of any others I've seen in the last couple of years. Of course, that could be because people are ashamed.

Not seen so many DA armies round here, mostly seems to be home-made or BA.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never seen an Ultra-smurf player before. Plenty of Blood Angels though.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I have seen alot of Ultrasmurfs (and I hate them so much >.< ) then it's followed up by Dark angels (use to see Blood Angels and Templars but not anymore.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

vanilla marines. unpainted, barely assembled, and 25% are proxies.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ultra's were the most popular in the previous codex, but with the addition of the traits, it's more and more codex chapters have come out. In my game club, other than people taking Grey Knights and Deathwatch, there are no SM armies (out of 20+ SM collectors).

Chaos is far different - out of 30+ collectors, there are about 20 Khornate, 5 Slaanesh, 3 Tzeentch and 2 Nurgle.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Ultra marines arn't played because there is an uncreative feel about them and people either want cool space marines or there own chapters. A whole codex for a space marine chapter would make you feel special.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think a lot of the time perhaps Ultramarines aren't played because other gamers take the mickey out of them. I don't know how many times I've heard/read "smurfs" "noob army" "no imagination" "f**king GW poster boys" etc.

As water off a Dark Angel to me, but perhaps some people find it a bit intimidating?

@ the OP, is any of this helping you find out what you wanted to know?


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

In my local GW it seems people favour Blood Angels, tho a lot of the art rack is Ultrasmurfs


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Personal I play Ultramarines. I have nearly 4000pts of them. But as far as the most common I've seen or played against would have to be "Codex Chapters" or trait chapters. I have a friend who playes (or used to) Black Templar and I've seen 2 Blood Angles chapters. 1 guy who used to play the all Terminator Dark Angels.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Ultra's were the most popular in the previous codex, but with the addition of the traits, it's more and more codex chapters have come out. In my game club, other than people taking Grey Knights and Deathwatch, there are no SM armies (out of 20+ SM collectors).
> 
> Chaos is far different - out of 30+ collectors, there are about 20 Khornate, 5 Slaanesh, 3 Tzeentch and 2 Nurgle.


Which is one of the reasons i play Nurgle 

I'd say the most I've seen is probably Blood Angels or Dark Angels.

I like to see more D.i.Y Chapters.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

I sight from another post, why ultramarines are worth collecting and playing.




Why collect an ultramarine army? The question should be, why not?

1. the ultramarines control and entire section of imperial space, not just one planet or fortress monastery, an entire nebula of space.

2. they have on hand more resources than any other chapter.

3. they can call upon any unit in the codex, on top of having their own list of special units and characters while other chapters only have one or two.

4. they are extremely versatile on the table, you can build a list to fit any situation and have no restrictions on unit count and customization (wargear).

5. they are ultramarines, ultra, ultra meaning the top, the best, in my opinion the only chapter that should matter.

6. they are not revered but respected by the inquisition, meaning inquisitors are more likely to trust an ultramarine than a space wolf(just an example). 

7. they have the purest gene-seed in the galaxy and the most direct link to the emperor himself. 

8. they took on and destroyed an entire hive fleet, with little to no outside help. 

9. in every picture of marines on the GW site, what color do they show them in the most? ultramarine blue.

10. because I play ultramarines, and everyone should too.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

The most ive seen are Ultramarines, alot of kids at my local GW that collect space marines that are under 12 years of age (mostly) collect Ultramarines, there reason is they dont want anything too complicated, which i think is pretty understandable considering thier age.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah i agree with LJT_123, most the people at my nearest GW who play space marines and are under 12, 99% play ultramarines.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I play ultramarines, people in my club play blood angels x3, black templars,space wolves x2, Dark angels, ultramarinesx2 ( not with me).


----------



## Psychic Scream (Apr 7, 2008)

Can u still do salamanders or lets say howling griffons ? im sure there used to be salamander armys running around at my local GW !!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I see a lot of Blood Angels and Dark Angels. Occasionally I'll see a Space Wolves player


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Christ i wish i could see a salamander army... I dont think ive seen more than 2 in 9 or so years lol....

Ultramarines are used more because there the face of Space Marines, there on every SM box set... When someone new starts the hobby, what colour are they most likely to choose? the colours on the box thats what.

Wolves of Russ for life.....


----------



## Captain Lucius (Apr 8, 2008)

probably ultramarines, because the marine codex almost makes it look like there are no alternatives and the few that it gives get no background info and a square inch picture, so new players will almost cetainly do ultramarines... it makes me sad, the lack of originalitity...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

people do not have ultramarines because they are harder to play with. I play with them as i like chalanges


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*most used space marine chapter*

well in my local its by far ultramarines but overall im not to sure


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Not Painted Space Marines. I've seen more of those that any other army. Or the multi-colored armies. 

-Dirge


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Most i've witnessed is BA. Seen some dark angels as well in close second with own chapters in third. Never had the pleasure of space wolves/ultramarines.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know a butt load of Dark Angels players, I am a DA player. I think it's just the area I live because although most people I know have more than one army, their first and favorite is DA.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> I sight from another post, why ultramarines are worth collecting and playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats just fluff, and doesnt count towards jack squat when you are playing a non divergent chapter


I hate Ultramarines with a passion as they are the most over done space marines chapter out there, even though the majority of Ultramarine players are under 15yo anyway


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

id say either Dark Angels or Blood Angels


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont know why people hate ultramarines so much. Is it because whenever you see them on a tabletop it looks like stevie wonder painted them? Or because the little kid you're playing hasnt got a clue what to do with them so you kick his ass? Just reading this has made me rethink my whole marine army, I'm scrapping my all Deathwing and made up chapter to do Ultramarines, kick the arse out of the painting and then kick the shit out of 'original' chapters with them.

For the record I think most used chapter is Dark Angels - The miniatures are ace


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Just read that back - gonna have to change my avatar aren't I


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> people do not have ultramarines because they are harder to play with. I play with them as i like chalanges


LOL, there the easiest SM chapter to play because you can have any unit.
There far more versatile than alot of things.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Smurfs, Then Dark angels, blood angels then fists, black templars then me with my wolves >_<


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

The irritating thing is that an ultramarine army, properly painted, actually looks really, really good on the battlefield....but how many well painted ultramarine armies do you see?....


*tumbleweed*




Yup, thats what I thought


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i see 1 properly painted marine army every time i go to gws its on the introduction board, appart from that its usually blue on the box i must paint them blue


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

God you think there colour scheme is bad, check out the GW website, looks like a group of 5 year olds picked out the colours for them Chapters.

I mean, FFS, how tactical is armour that is bright red on one side and bright yellow on the other?


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

I see Ultramarines all the time


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

foulacy said:


> God you think there colour scheme is bad, check out the GW website, looks like a group of 5 year olds picked out the colours for them Chapters.
> 
> I mean, FFS, how tactical is armour that is bright red on one side and bright yellow on the other?


Um, Marines = Sneaky, yeah right. They are shock troops, they don't need to blend in. The Chapter is well known, its Howling Griffons, looks nice when done well.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont think any army actually utilizes camouflage.. appart from

Orks/ Marines laugh at this
Nids/ i think
IG/ even though most of the army is static gun line


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

when were the templar's redone? I started playing November of 2006 when they were already available. they are a nice model range, although the sword brethren kinda suck which is why I am making my custom Sword Brethren


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I actualy really like the sword bretheran models.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Sword Brethren models look bad?!?! Heresy! report to your local inquisitor for execution!

On a serious note though, i think the models look good, although they could use a few more helmeted heads. Still, to each his own.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

There was a bloke at the local GWS and he was asking me if he should get either Eldar or a Land Raider Crusader.

When he showed me his marines and i saw that they were smurfs i said for him to get Eldar instead of going with smurfs


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah ok fine they are space marines


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

i hate it when people call ultramarines smurfs , even though im not a space marine player i think its just stupid and that ultramarines are a very fine chapter to play with.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually see a good mix of different chapters and I think I've only seen one ultramarine army and the owner seemed to look around 14. I have yet to see a Raven Guard army which makes me very happy since I have been building one for my son to play. I'm even thinking of taking it out for a spin some day.


----------



## morose (Apr 13, 2008)

In all my years of playing 40k, only two players I know have played Ultramarines. I actually respect them quite a bit for playing the most vanilla of the chapters instead of flocking to special rules (which I've seen many players do not because of flavor, but because they can min/max). Not technically Space Marines as such, but the various flavors of Chaos are ubiquitous (with Khorne being most prevalent of course). Of the actual loyalist marine factions though, I see a lot of Dark Angels. Likely because they have several easily distinguished special companies (Ravenwing, Deathwing, etc.) that have varied styles of play.


----------

